# cycled yet?



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was wondering how long it normally takes for a 55 gallon to cycle with like 2 dozen feaders in it and gravel from another take also a couple gallons of water from another tank ?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Too many variables (temp, pH, dissolved oxygen) to accurately say, but it should normally take 3 weeks if you have a fresh filter and some seeded gravel (since most of the nitrifiers are found in the filter media and not the water nor gravel). Buy a test kit and you will be sure.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I got it tested to day my nitrates or what ever are good and my nutrates is it are bad lol ?


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

Start by testing your amonia. Then test your nitrites then nitrates. You may have high amonia levels with all of those feeders.


----------

